# POSTFIX.. wil niet verzenden/ontvangen[OPGELOST]

## Azerix

Postfix wil niet meer opstarten na de verhuizing. Mijn Gentoo PC had ik tijdje gebruikt als HoofdPC(server), hij functioneerde als LAMP, DHCPD+iptabels. Paar weken geleden heb ik wanadoo aangeschafd en vandaar gebruik ik GentooPC niet meer als hoofdPC , het is nu een client. Zoals alle anderen PC's zijn verbonden aan een netwerk. Einege wat ik in /etc/postfix/main.cf gewijzigd had is volgende:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> myhostname = smtp.wanadoo.nl
> 
> mydomain = wanadoo.nl
> ...

 

In /etc/mail/aliases heb ik de gegevens ingevuld en vervoglens /usr/bin/newaliases uitgevoerd om nieuwe aliases te installieren, maar dan krijg ik volgende bericht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> newaliases: fatal: gethostbyname("Azerix") does not resolve as a fully qualified domain name.
> 
> 

 

Azerix is mijn PC naam, dat heb ik in /etc/hostname aangegeven. Weet iemand hoe ik dit probleem kan oploassen.

Alvast bedankt,

AzerixLast edited by Azerix on Sat Dec 17, 2005 1:14 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## nixnut

Heb je dat ook in /etc/hosts aangepast? Of gebruik je een dns server thuis?

----------

## Azerix

Dankje wel   :Very Happy: , je hebt gelijk /etc/hosts moest aangepast worden. Postfix start nu op

----------

## Azerix

ik heb nog een kleine probleem met configuratie denk ik  :Confused:   Postfix start wel op, alleen verstuuren en ontvangen van emails doet ie  niet  :Sad:  . Ik heb met MUTT geprobeerd het versturen van emails, maar hij doet niet. Ik denk dat iets mis met configuratie van Postfix

/etc/postfix/main.cf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> myhostname = smtp.wanadoo.nl 
> 
> mydomain = wanadoo.nl 
> ...

 

----------

## durian

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> ik heb nog een kleine probleem met configuratie denk ik :?  Postfix start wel op, alleen verstuuren en ontvangen van emails doet ie  niet :( . Ik heb met MUTT geprobeerd het versturen van emails, maar hij doet niet. Ik denk dat iets mis met configuratie van Postfix
> 
> /etc/postfix/main.cf
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Die myhostname lijkt me niet kloppen, of ben jij de smtp server van wanadoo? :-)

-peter

----------

## Azerix

Toen ik @home had en gebruikte toen smtp.home.nl en CCnumer als hostname in /etc/hostname en het werkte. Maar nu heb ik wanadoo en de linux PC is verbonden nu aan een netwerk dus 192.168.1.x (dus geen hoofdPC meer) . 

Ik heb ook met IP geprobeerd in myhostname /etc/postfix/main.cf en het werk niet.   :Confused:  Dit zijn de volgende apps die constant draaien: rc-status

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Runlevel: default
> 
>  local                                                               [ started ]
> ...

 

In /etc/mail/aliases heb ik email toegevoegd die ik van Internet Provider gekregen had, dus root: mijn@wanadoo.nl . Op diet moment gebruik ik de standart instellingen van postfix in main.cf, dus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> myhostname = host.domain.tld
> 
> myhostname = virtual.domain.tld
> ...

 

Met andere worden postfix kijk of host.domain.tld en virtual.domain.tld bestaat of niet en als het niet bestaat indit gevaal dus, neem ie gelijk mijn hostname in /etc/hostname de naam Azerix en dat gaat dus niet werken. 

Mijn vraag is wat moet ik allemaal in myhostname invullen? ik heb wel een geregistreerde domeinnaam zonder emailadres, maar die gebruik ik op dit momen niet. 

Naar mijn meninig ik kan toch ook zonder domeinnaam met postfix emails  kunnen versutren en ontvangen?   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## DiedX

Je zal een domeinnaam moeten hebben. De meeste mail is toch afkomstig van een mailadres  :Smile: 

Heb je in postfix geen smarthost geinstalleerd?

----------

## Azerix

Enige wat ik heb geinstalleerd is postfix en email client mutt. Maar opzicht heb ik alleen maar postfix nodig om emails tekunnen verzenden en ontvangen, naar mijn meining. Ik heb ook geen smtp geinstalllerd of sasl, courier-imap en alle andere mail apps. In deze HOWTO's worden uitgelegd dat na de instalatie de default settings in /etc/postfix/main.cf hoort wel te werken het einige wat er moete gedaan worden is emailadres bij typen in /usr/mail/aliases.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Postfix

Kan het mischien liegen aan /etc/hostname?  :Confused:   Tijdens het opstraten krijg ik melding met een gele ster, dat ik moet stoppen gebruiken /etc/hostname in plaats dat van /etc/conf.d/hostname 

Het kan ook aan verbinding liegen. Toen ik @home had was computer direct verbonden aan Internet en hij functioneerde als DHCP, LAMP en ik gebruikte geen domeinnaam, maar gewoon email adres van @home. Server kreeg automatish IP van @home 82.x.x.x.  en het werkte toen prima. Ik heb  afbeeldingen gemaakt om wat duidelijk te maken http://www.azerix.org/test6/test.html

En na de verhuizing naar wanadooADSL heb ik een Modem Livebox die functioneert als DHCP, telefonie en enz. Dus er  is verschill kwa verbinding. Daar kan het ook aan liegen, want op dit momen mijn linux Server is een client van een network die een ip adres krijgt van DHCP (LiveBox)  192.168.x.x . Ik heb ook geprobeerd met mijn vaste externe  IP van wanadoo als myhostname, maar het lukte ook niet.

Ik heb met nmap getest de porten

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Starting nmap 3.81 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-12-03 02:05 GMT
> 
> Interesting ports on localhost (127.0.0.1):
> ...

 

In Livebox heb ik ook de poort 80, 25 en 22 geopend geforward naar de Gentoo Server PC.  Naar mijn meining het moet kunnen werken met externe IP van wanadoo.  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## DiedX

Azerix,

Naar mijn idee ben je op zoek naar een relayhost.

Gevonden in het boek Postfix, The definitive Guide (Kyle Dent) (KOPEN!!):

 *Quote:*   

> In main.cf, set the parameter relayhost to point to the gateway system:
> 
> relayhost = [gw.example.com]
> 
> 

 

gw.example.com vervang je uiteraard door de SMTP van je provider.

Je zal dan alleen nog my_networks moeten vervangen met je interne netwerk. Als je geen mail wilt ontvangen (en lokaal af laten leveren!!), dan kan je my_destination leeglaten.

Gr uit een bewolkt Rotterdam!

----------

## Azerix

Eerder heeft het wel gewerkt   :Sad:   . 

Hoe kan ik een logfile maken voor postfix? in /var/log/ heb ik geen postfix staan of mail. Ik moet hem hand matig aanmaken. 

Aan de hand van die logfile kan ik zien wat geberut het met het verzenden van email.

----------

## DiedX

Heb je syslog of metalog wel geemerged?

----------

## Azerix

 *DiedX wrote:*   

> Heb je syslog of metalog wel geemerged?

 

Ja, dit is wat ik in mijn /var/log directory heb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Xorg.0.log      apache2  cups   emerge.log  lastlog   mysql  samba  xdm.log
> 
> Xorg.0.log.old  clamav   dmesg  kdm.log     messages  news   wtmp   xferlog
> ...

 

Moet ik mischien ssmtp installieren?  :Confused: 

----------

## DiedX

Wordt het niet toevallig gelogged in messages? Normaliter valt hij in mail, maar wellicht is dat weer anders?

----------

## Azerix

KLopt word in messages beward. Ik heb het gevonden en dit is de log van december:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec  1 17:03:46 azerix postfix/qmgr[5778]: DE5F3296E66: from=<root@Azerix.network>, size=427, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> 
> Dec  1 17:03:46 azerix postfix/qmgr[5778]: D11AC296E4C: from=<root@virtual.domain.tld>, size=456, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> ...

 

 Poort 25 ? Die had ik wel geforward    :Confused: 

----------

## DiedX

met alle respect, maar volgens mij heb je netwerken nog niet helemaal door. Voor jou poort 25 uitgaand hoef je je poorten niet te forwarden, dat is alleen poort 25 inkomend.

Ik denk dat je provider poort 25 blokkeerd om spammende PC's te voorkomen. Ik raad je sterk aan om naar mijn eerdere oplossing te kijken.

----------

## Azerix

 *DiedX wrote:*   

> met alle respect, maar volgens mij heb je netwerken nog niet helemaal door. Voor jou poort 25 uitgaand hoef je je poorten niet te forwarden, dat is alleen poort 25 inkomend.
> 
> Ik denk dat je provider poort 25 blokkeerd om spammende PC's te voorkomen. Ik raad je sterk aan om naar mijn eerdere oplossing te kijken.

 

Zonder port forwarding was het zo en zo nooit gelukt om de LAMP in de lucht te krijgen extern. Ik heb een Livebox van wanadoo,  het is een modem, die functioneert als router, het is een soort combo apparat. Na de instalatie van wanadoo had ik  eerst probleem met port 80 en 22. Bleek dat inde LIvebox de poorten moesten geopend worden . In iedere gevaal deze documentatie heeft me geholpen http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_message/24011333#24011333 en ik ben niet de einige die dat probleem heeft.

Maar ik heb de eene oplossing van je  geprobeerd en het lukte ook niet. Ik had in main.cf de relyhost aangepast, maar het werkte niet. 

Wat ik ook kan doen is email bijbstellen van de domeinnaam die ik heb op dit momen.   :Confused:   Dat was de eene de eerste oplossing van je. Maar dat kost mij geld   :Sad: 

Ik heb beitje gegoogled en op tweakers paar goede topics kunnen vinden. En het klopt well Wanadoo blokkert port 25.   :Sad: 

http://www.webwereld.nl/articles/12493

http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1060754///wanadoo%2C25

----------

## DiedX

dan is toch het enige wat je kan doen ervoor zorgen dat alles doorgestuurd wordt naar wanadoo. En daar heb je toch die smarthost voor nodig

----------

## Azerix

Na de reinstallatie courier-imap, heb ik naar log files gekeken en ik krijg nu het volgende in log en deze keer krijg geen errors met port 25  :Confused:  Alles gaat goed

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec  7 20:31:05 azerix postfix/pickup[5781]: 5518C296C49: uid=0 from=<root>
> 
> Dec  7 20:31:05 azerix postfix/cleanup[5960]: 5518C296C49: message-id=<20051207203104.5518C296C49@smtp.wanadoo.nl>
> ...

 

Ik krijg een email terug in Windows XP PC, de volgende bericht:

Van: Cron Daemon [root@smtp.wanadoo.nl]

Aan: root@smtp.wanadoo.nl

CC:

Onderwerp: Cron <root@azerix> test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/cron.hourly/check_MailScanner: line 19: /usr/sbin/check_MailScanner: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Ik had ooit MailScanner gebruikt, maar toen heb ik het verwijdert en ik gebruik hem niet meer?

----------

## DiedX

het is een cronnetje. Kan zijn dat emerge 'm niet verwijderd heeft. Zelf ff de nek omdraaien.

Maaruh! Felies  :Smile:  Nu nog inkomende mail, maar part 1 is af.

----------

## Azerix

 *DiedX wrote:*   

> het is een cronnetje. Kan zijn dat emerge 'm niet verwijderd heeft. Zelf ff de nek omdraaien.
> 
> Maaruh! Felies  Nu nog inkomende mail, maar part 1 is af.

 

Wat is cron? wil je zeggen dat MailScanner is niet goed verwijdert van het systeem?  :Shocked: 

----------

## DiedX

man cron

----------

## Azerix

Volgens mij moet ik formateren en Gentoo opnieuw installeren.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Azerix

Opzicht hoef ik alleen maar kunnen verzenden . Want ik heb een PHP registratie script gemakt, waar de email word opgestuurd naar de gebruiker voor het activieren van zijn/haar account. Hiervoor hoef alleen maar het kunnen verzenden.

Weet iemand hoe ik POSTFIX/SMTP instell dat via anere port gaat en niet via 25. Want 25 word geblokeert door mijn ISP.  :Sad:   (***** Wanadoo   :Evil or Very Mad: )

----------

## Po0ky

Waarom stel je dan niet gewoon de smtp server van wanadoo in om je mails te versturen ipv er zelf een op te zetten. :p

----------

